

Show HN: [gif] Fencing simulator with motion controls (Leap Motion) - seannaM
http://i.imgur.com/LEWFzkw.gif

======
seannaM
If you'd like to follow the development of this game, I've got a mailing list
here: [http://eepurl.com/OyPsr](http://eepurl.com/OyPsr)

